# Last Chance to solve Silbury Hill?



## Vladd67 (Oct 25, 2007)

Are we ever going to solve the riddle of this much abused hill before it collapses like the other one
Last chance to solve puzzle of ancient hill - Times Online


----------



## Talysia (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been following this for a while, and I hope they're successful in finding out what's inside.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 26, 2007)

I received an 'alert' from Time Team, as I too am very interested in this site.

['At the mound’s centre is a layer of turf and gravel that preserved the only surviving prehistoric chalkland landscape beneath it and created another mystery. Study has revealed that the turf was carried from locations a considerable distance away.']

The fact that the turf was carried so far still intrigues me.  I do hope the archaeologists uncover some more finds & facts about Silbury Hill.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 26, 2007)

I rather like the idea that representatives from many scattered "tribes" each" brought a bit of their "home turf" as a symbolic gesture....


----------



## Talysia (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, that was a nice touch. It's good that there are some willing to allow such practices, when most would just dig it up, see what's there, and close it down again - only to think of it if something pertaining to it crops up.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 3, 2007)

Revealed: What IS the secret of Silbury Hill? | the Mail on Sunday
*Pagan burial site? Too boring. UFO landing pad? Too bonkers. So what IS the secret of Silbury Hill? Terry the Druid reveals all
or maybe not 
*


----------



## Pyan (Nov 3, 2007)

Who writes this stuff?



> Back outside, after a steep, wheezy climb to the top, one can see the various other wonders of Neolithic Wiltshire: the stone circle at Avebury, together with a long avenue of standing stones; the nearby West Kennet Long Barrow and, 16 miles over the horizon to the south, Stonehenge.


How can you see Stonehenge over the horizon?



> Over the centuries, various lunatics have riddled the ancient chalk construction with tunnels, mostly in an attempt to find treasure.
> The latest was in 1968 and was at, quite extraordinarily, the behest of the BBC.
> They hacked into this unique national treasure with impunity to make a series of gimmicky history programmes.


Funded by the BBC, yes - but the work was conducted by Professor Richard Atkinson, of the University of Cardiff, a noted archæologist, and a highly skilled team.
The main damage was done by the Duke of Northumberland in 1776, trying to find treasure..but _that_ wouldn't fit in with the anti-BBC views of the _Mail._..


----------

